# Crested Gecko How to avoid floppy tail



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

hey there i am worried about my crested gecko ever getting a floppy tail i give him a decent amount of calcium when he eats i dust he's crickets well and mix it with GCD sometimes he sleeps upside down in the tank but most of the time he sleep upright do you think i have anything to worry about? he does have a nice amount of decor climb etc and its rare he sticks to the glass because when i mist my tank it tends to be wet on the sides so its slippery


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Giving him a good diet (like you are doing) and well gutloading and dusting the livefood is probably the best way to try and prevent it.

Also, plenty of plants/vines/branches to support the tail.

The best thing to do is just be aware of it and carry on doing what you're doing.


----------

